# Need for a signature forum?



## Dragongirl (Jan 13, 2003)

Seems like meta is getting full of these.  Maybe they need their own place.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 13, 2003)

being one of those troublemakers myself, I'd have to agree with ya!


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 13, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *being one of those troublemakers myself, I'd have to agree with ya!
> 
> *



Hehe not a troublemaker, the mods suggested the sig threads.  I just think it got bigger than they thought it would.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 13, 2003)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> Hehe not a troublemaker, the mods suggested the sig threads.  I just think it got bigger than they thought it would.   *




Ahh but I love being a trouble maker!


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 13, 2003)

There's only about five of us so far I think.  In the event it becomes a huge fad though, I agree, as I wouldn't want it to get disruptive.  On the other hand this forum seems rather slow-moving so I'd guess the sig threads are too bothersome over here.  How does the non-sig thread majority feel?

Really the only ones of us who need it are us crazy IC forum-types who feel the need to join every new game and list them in our sigs.  Perhaps IC just needs its own whole sub-section, with separate forums for D&D, d20 Modern, Star Wars, Cthulu, etc. games, a forum for sig threads, our own Rogue's Gallery, our own House Rules/Plots & Places (for setting info), etc., on and on...

Maybe we just need our own hosted site


----------



## garyh (Jan 13, 2003)

Personally, I think if we just edit in info to our own sigs, and stop commenting to each other in them, they'll fall off the first page and not bother a soul.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 13, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Personally, I think if we just edit in info to our own sigs, and stop commenting to each other in them, they'll fall off the first page and not bother a soul.   *




Ah but the commenting is fun 

Actually, I thought it would probably be a good place to leave messages for people.  Though if it becomes disruptive then you're right.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 13, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Personally, I think if we just edit in info to our own sigs, and stop commenting to each other in them, they'll fall off the first page and not bother a soul.   *




but ;p i like doing that...


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 13, 2003)

Another funny thing Gary - I just noticed *your* sig thread has gone into 'red.'


----------



## garyh (Jan 13, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> but ;p i like doing that... *




You?  Like bothering people?  Noooooooooooo.....


----------



## garyh (Jan 13, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *Another funny thing Gary - I just noticed your sig thread has gone into 'red.' *




Say what?


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 13, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You?  Like bothering people?  Noooooooooooo.....   *




Well she did help get a thread closed over on the General forum - though I think her actions were justified, though.

How long do you think before she gets a spiffy title?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 13, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You?  Like bothering people?  Noooooooooooo.....   *




:gasp:  

my secret is out....I am an @$$


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 13, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Personally, I think if we just edit in info to our own sigs, and stop commenting to each other in them, they'll fall off the first page and not bother a soul.   *



That is a really good idea.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 13, 2003)

Much, much, much easier would be if there were just the one sig thread.  Y'see, the beauty of this hi-tech messageboard software is that more than one person is able to post to a given thread. Cunning, eh?


----------



## garyh (Jan 13, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Much, much, much easier would be if there were just the one sig thread.  Y'see, the beauty of this hi-tech messageboard software is that more than one person is able to post to a given thread. Cunning, eh? *




Cunning...  TOO cunning...

...for any of us to have thought of.    Oh well, five or so of us already have sig threads, but I suppose latecomers can tack on to ours.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 13, 2003)

Actually, I think I'll merge 'em all into one.  Never used that function before - should be fun!


----------



## garyh (Jan 13, 2003)

Since all my sig links were to post numbers in my thread and not the thread itself, it worked fine for me.  Good idea, Morrus.

This new-fangled technololology sure is gol-durned amazin'!


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 14, 2003)

Is there another forum where it would be more appropriate and we could have the individual threads back?  I don't like having them all jumbled together in one thread.

I'd be fine with having them in the IC forum - since they essentially are about PbP games.


----------

